# magic lantern...to cool or not too cool?



## laurel (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been reading old posts on flowering magic lantern, and found a difference of experience on whether a cold dry high-light spell can be needed for flowering. How long should I give it before I try that technique? Mine is mature, growing well, and flowered before I bought it (old brown spike stem cut off low was on the plant). I've had it 2+ years. I don't know any details about my particular parent plants.
Thanks


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 3, 2013)

Does it have at least 1 new, mature growth? If so, try the high light, dry, cool method. I do it for all my parvis is and it works. A picture might help.


----------



## laurel (Dec 3, 2013)

Could you direct me to the info page on how to post pictures. Thanks


----------



## gotsomerice (Dec 3, 2013)

This is my plant. Winter night temp is about low 40F and summer day high temp is in the high 80F. This year it had two flowers. One of the easiest Paph. to bloom for me every year.


----------



## laurel (Dec 3, 2013)

What are your winter highs, about 60? How severely do you restrict water?
Thanks
orchid pictured below-second photo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonzi/


----------



## abax (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine blooms and it never drops below 60F in winter. I do give it a winter
rest of about two months...Dec./Jan. Magic Lantern seems adaptable to
me if I provide excellent air movement around the pot.


----------



## laurel (Dec 4, 2013)

abax

your winter rest would be less water or nearly no water and no fertilizer?


----------



## abax (Dec 4, 2013)

Much less water and no fertilizer. I try my best to ignore the plant and the
water it gets for a couple of months is mostly accidental. Maybe one watering every three weeks or so.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 4, 2013)

abax said:


> Maybe one watering every three weeks or so.



Thanks, will have to try that!


----------

